# My Norwegian forest cats at 6 months :-)



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Prepare to be jealous !!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Gorgeous. 6 months is such a lovely age :001_wub:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Experimenting with photobucket ........... my babies @ 10 weeks


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous photos of your beautiful cats :001_wub:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Ok so not 6 months but still :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Ok getting a bit carried away


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh!!! They are all so beautiful. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful :001_smile:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what beautiful pictures, they are gorgeous._


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

hey val its lovely to see your babies, havent seen them for a long time. is your black boy naughty, jj my black wegie can be very naughty and full of character. 
they have got very beautiful with age and they look big for 6 months old


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> hey val its lovely to see your babies, havent seen them for a long time. is your black boy naughty, jj my black wegie can be very naughty and full of character.
> they have got very beautiful with age and they look big for 6 months old


Thanks  Actually it's the tabby , Stripey , thats naughty  He is the naughtiest little man , into EVERYTHING , usually without thinking   

wolfgang (the black boy) is full of kitten beans of course but is much more sensible than Stripey and is a thinker 

They're amazing :001_wub:

not surprised they're big ......they eat and eat and eat and ........:lol::lol:


----------



## LisaC1985 (Feb 3, 2012)

Absolutely love them


----------

